# Some budgie pictures!!



## sister-ray (Mar 9, 2008)

I've taken 48 photos of my budgies this morning,, yes 48  Just wanted to share a few on here


----------



## Halo (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: some budgie pictures!!*

They are so cute TTE....I am glad to see that you are taking good care of my nieces and nephews 

Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## sister-ray (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: some budgie pictures!!*

glad you liked them


----------



## Retired (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. They reminded me of the budgies I had as a kid.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 9, 2008)

Awww, they're so cute.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those. I love the picture where two of them look like they are talking to each other (blue and the white budgie).


----------



## sister-ray (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks  Ladylore thats C  the white one N and the blue one,, they where looking at me with the camera so if to say "oh no not another picture" cant she leave us alone


----------



## ladylore (Mar 9, 2008)

Well c and n looked like they were having a great time. The pictures are awesome.


----------

